# Tutorial Contest Winner February 2008: My Valentine's look



## Zoffe (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm not realy a big fan of Valentine's day... Honestly, I don't care about it all... But it's a great excuse for playing with pink makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I liked this look a lot but it's actually really simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you think it's more fun to watch a video, you can find it here:
YouTube - Pink + Red V-Day inspired makeup 
	


Start with a clean, moisturized face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My newly dyed black hair doesn't exactly make me look "colorful" so let's do something about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I'm a big fan of ArtDeco's "Eyeshadow base" so that's the base I'll be using. Any base without color will work just fine but remember to use a base!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Apply a little bit all over your eyelids from lashline to eyebrow.





Let the base dry for a couple of minutes. That's important if you're using ArtDeco's base!
Next: White eyeshadow. I'm using GOSH "#244" eyeshadow. Any shimmery white eyeshadow will do the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm using Smashbox's #3 eyeshadow brush for this. It's just a big fluffy brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I apply from lashline to browbone on both eyes, like this:
(Don't you just love close-up-shots without face makeup? xD )





Now it's time for some piiiink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I take my MAC Fuchsia pigment, my homemade mixing medium(1 part glycerin, 3 parts water) and a flat, stiff brush.





I apply it to my outer+middle lid and a bit above my crease like so:





Next I take my pink eyeshadow from GOSH. It's #281. Using Fuchsia pigment dry will work too but I think it's easier to control an eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I apply the eyeshadow on top of  Fuchsia pigment when it's completely dry and blend upwards.





See the difference? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My left eye is blended, my right isn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Now you can just blend the other eye too and look crazy while taking a picture... That'll get you this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pick up some more of the white shadow and blend it into the pink with a big, fluffy brush:





And this is what you'll get:





Now pick up some MAC "Passionate" eyeshadow...





.. And apply it to the outer corners of your eyes to create a bit more depth:





Now it's time for highlight. I choose MAC "Helium" but you can use the white color
 too.





Apply it to your browbone and blend it with the pink.





Next is the red liner. I use GOSH "Fox" effect powder + home made mixing medium.





I line my eyes using a small liner brush. It's from GOSH.





I use a white kohl pencil from GOSH to line my waterline.





I apply mascara (Diorshow Blackout) and face makeup.
I use GOSH Velvet touch foundation primer, Lancome Teint Idole 010 foundation and Maybelline pure powder.
If you wanna see how I do my foundation, there's a tutorial here:
*http://specktra.net/f191/bright-blues-86396/





*I fill in my brows with a black Rimmel eyeshadow and an angled brush





And I now look like this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :





I use Maybelline Dream Mousse blush in "Dolly pink" + MAC "Fuchsia" pigment on my cheeks:





I use Pink Poodle and Helium on my lips...





I mixed them on my hand and applied with a lip brush:





I'll upload how to put the little stone on later... I'm in a terrible hurry!!
Oh, I also added some pink Wet 'n Wild glitter to my lips.. I'll post a picture of that too ;D

And let's take a look at the finished product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















I hope this was helpful to somebody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments, question and requests are always welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CC is appreciated, I'd really like to know how to get better at this tutorial-thing!


----------



## pepe (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

nice tut,
that is such a pretty look on you. Plus I am really happy to see somebody use Gosh cosmetics, it is a really good brand and easy to obtain where I live ( Prague, Czech republic ). Lovely !!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

Hey Sofie, you did great! And you look gorgeous!


----------



## dr.kitten (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

great tut, i'm definitely going to try this! i like how you pared it down to basic steps and it's only a few colors, very beginner-friendly!


----------



## matsubie (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

great tut! gorgeous.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

Great tutorial!  I loved this look on you & that liner color is amazing!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

really cute, i've never heard of GOSH. still, thanks for the tut!


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pepe* 

 
_nice tut,
that is such a pretty look on you. Plus I am really happy to see somebody use Gosh cosmetics, it is a really good brand and easy to obtain where I live ( Prague, Czech republic ). Lovely !!_

 
Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I buy a lot of GOSH products, I think they're great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Hey Sofie, you did great! And you look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dr.kitten* 

 
_great tut, i'm definitely going to try this! i like how you pared it down to basic steps and it's only a few colors, very beginner-friendly!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, it's deff one of my more simple looks, hehe ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_great tut! gorgeous._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Great tutorial!  I loved this look on you & that liner color is amazing!_

 
Thanks! I'm in love with the red effect powder! It looks great as blush and in lip gloss too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_really cute, i've never heard of GOSH. still, thanks for the tut!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a Danish brand and I don't know if it's available in stores in the states, but I know you can get it online if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 goshcosmetics.com . I did a swatch post here: http://specktra.net/f217/gosh-swatch...53/#post970444 . Let me know if you want swatches of anything else!


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

One of my fav tuts so far....love the way you broke it down!
Beautiful look!


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

The red liner does the trick, its really pretty!!
Also a big fan of GOSH cosmetics, i just love their eyeshadowcolours. i think the brand is a good alternative for people who can't afford MAC but still want colorfull e/s and stuff.


----------



## .k. (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

ooo so pretty! i really like it! thanks!


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ketchup38* 

 
_One of my fav tuts so far....love the way you broke it down!
Beautiful look!_

 
Thank you, I'm happy you like it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalFaery* 

 
_The red liner does the trick, its really pretty!!
Also a big fan of GOSH cosmetics, i just love their eyeshadowcolours. i think the brand is a good alternative for people who can't afford MAC but still want colorfull e/s and stuff._

 
Thanks!
Yay, another GOSH-fan ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_ooo so pretty! i really like it! thanks!_

 
Thank YOU


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

thanks for the tut
its a very pretty look


----------



## Bianca (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

stunning and your looks are very inspiring (I have the same coloring as you)


----------



## Moppit (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

WOW, that is a fantastic tutorial!!!  A perfect Valentine's Day look and pinks are my favourite.

I just got a Fuchsia pigment in the mail yesterday so it is the perfect time to give your tutorial a try.

Thanks!


----------



## mreichert (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

Absolutely beautiful! Pinks look SO good on you


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Gorgeous!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_thanks for the tut
its a very pretty look_

 
Thanks, I'm glad you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 

 
_stunning and your looks are very inspiring (I have the same coloring as you)_

 
Thank you so much! It means a lot that I can inspire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_WOW, that is a fantastic tutorial!!!  A perfect Valentine's Day look and pinks are my favourite.

I just got a Fuchsia pigment in the mail yesterday so it is the perfect time to give your tutorial a try.

Thanks!_

 
Thank you, thank you, thank you ;D
I love Fuchsia! I think it's such a great pink for both soft and bold looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_Absolutely beautiful! Pinks look SO good on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

oooooooooomg that looks sooo beautiful! amazing tut!!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

reds are a color i have yet to experiment with.. you make me want to give it a try tho!


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

love it! so pretty!


----------



## aleksus (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: My Valentine's look (requested) *

This was the prettiest V'day look I saw this year!


----------



## Ayustar (Mar 2, 2008)

I love it so much!!! I love pinks and whites pared together like this so much!! You are too cute, as well!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 2, 2008)

this look is soooo pretty,congrats on ur win


----------



## drikacharles (Mar 4, 2008)

Just amazing!!!


----------



## UyenNhii (Mar 4, 2008)

Whoaa! I LOVE it! Great job! Congrats!!


----------



## datura-noir (Mar 5, 2008)

So  beautiful !


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 6, 2008)

adorable - i love the red liner! i was skeptical at first.. but it looks great on you! congrats on winning this month!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 9, 2008)

I love Gosh but the only problem I find is that in England they only sell it in Superdrug stores and it's hard finding make up that hasn't got a grubby fingerprint in it or has been tested! My favourite of theirs is the coloured eyeliners, very bright and decently priced too!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2008)

love it!!


----------



## clamster (Mar 14, 2008)

This look is so creative!! I have & Love that Smashbox brush!!


----------



## JoyZz (Mar 20, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 20, 2008)

Absolutely stunning...those eyes of yours are gorgeous!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## pinupgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

so sweetttt!!!  thank you!  i will try it out


----------



## amalie rafisura (Apr 4, 2008)

Lovely!!! Great tut! I sincerely hope you make more.


----------



## Honey Flash (Apr 6, 2008)

The tutorial is great your eyes are soo piercing and captivating anything would look good on you. Honestly you have such gorgeous eyes, I'm so jealous I'm stuck with these ugly brown eyes.


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Wow its so gorgeous.
You have a beautiful eyes.


----------



## jood (May 13, 2008)

thanks... very nice tut

but I think you mean 1 part Glycerin, 3 parts water to make Homemade Mixing Medium ??

isnt, you???


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 19, 2008)

gorgeous

you have beautiful blue eyes and the dark hair color reallyyy makes them pop
i love the pink against your eyes too


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Love how flawless your complexion is after the makeover. Very valentine indeed.


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

I love it so much!!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 8, 2008)

One more totally delishious tut from you! Thank you.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 8, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks gorgeous! Perfect for Vday!


----------

